# [Firefox 3.0.3] Pack Lang. pas utilisé/correctement installé

## VinzC

Salut tout le monde.

Je viens de passer à Firefox 3.0.3 avec Portage et je m'aperçois que le pack de langue fr ne fonctionne pas. N'est-il pas correctement installé ou y a-t'il eu un problème à l'installation, je n'en sais rien. J'ai positionné les USE flags suivants pour les langues de mozilla-firefox:

```
LINGUAS="en en_GB en_US fr"
```

J'ai bien les menus en anglais mais plus rien en français. La boîte Tools > Add-ons, Languages me montre que le pack de langue Français Language Pack 3.0.1 est installé mais pas compatible avec FF 3.0.3. Enfin, je n'ai pas trouvé de pack fr sur le site de Mozilla pour Firefox 3.0.3.

Merci d'avance pour tout info.

----------

## VinzC

Ok, merci de me jeter tout ce que vous voulez à la figure  :Very Happy:  . L'interface chaise-clavier est la source du problème.

J'avais bien un pack de langues installé mais je pense que je trimbalais ce machin (une extension que j'avais installé à la main, jadis) depuis des lustres, le mettant à jour à chaque nouvelle version de Firefox, ce qui ne permettait apparemment pas d'utiliser le pack installé par portage. En voulant désactiver et désinstaller le pack 3.0.1 et après avoir fait redémarrer Firefox, j'ai vu apparaître le pack installé par portage, à la version 3.0.3.

J'imagine qu'en cas de doublons, les extensions installées dans le profil de l'utilisateur sont prioritaires sur celles installées dans /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/extensions/...

Voilà. Si vous ne comprenez pas tout, j'ai moi aussi du mal à piger. C'pas graaaaaaaave  :Wink:  .

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Dans l'arbre portage, firefox 3 est toujours masqué pour un archi x86. Je suppose donc que l'a démasqué.

Est-ce qu'il fonctionne bien ? Est-il stable ?

A+

Gronono.

----------

## VinzC

J'utilise Firefox 3 depuis sa sortie ou presque. Il est stable -- à tout le moins autant qu'avant. Je n'ai jamais eu un seul crash de Firefox depuis la version 1.x, si ce n'est avec des plugins comme gnash, ce qui est tout-à-fait normal. Pour ma part, je ne reviendrai pas à une version antérieure à la 3. Pour info: la version 3 est toujours masquée (~ARCH); l'ajouter à /etc/portage/package.keywords suffit.

----------

## Gronono

Merci beaucoup.

Je l'utilise déjà au boulot.

Par contre comme il était masqué, je ne l'ai pas encore essayé.

Mais si tu dis que c'est bon je vais le faire.

A+

Gronono

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'ai trouvé ceci sur le wiki francophone: 

```
Pour installer la version Française pour tous les utilisateurs, éditez en tant que root le fichier /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/pref/i18n.conf

Code : Configuration de Firefox en français pour tous les utilisateurs

vi /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/pref/firefox-l10n.js

changez

Fichier : Configuration de Firefox en français pour tous les utilisateurs

pref("general.useragent.locale", "en-US");

contre

Fichier : Configuration de Firefox en français pour tous les utilisateurs

pref("general.useragent.locale", "fr-FR");

```

Pour ma part je n'ai pas ce problème. Mon seul et unique souci avec iceweasel/firefox 3 était au niveau du plugin flash qui crashait mon butineur sur des sites utilisant la transparence avec flash. Il y a une ligne à éditer dans /etc/je nesaisplusquoi  et hop ça roule.

EDIT : j'ai retrouvé le fichier a édité  : 

on édite ce fichier  : nano /etc/adobe/mms.cfg  : et on y change ceci : 

```
# Lets you disable "Windowless" mode, which may cause crashes in firefox

# version 3.01 and earlier.

#  0 = Not Disabled (default), 1 = Disabled

# More details:

# http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/08/windowless_mode_fix.html

WindowlessDisable = 1

```

EDIT 2 : je viens de réfléchir,  et oui!! et je m'aperçois que mon iceweasel est à la version 3.01 Je passe ce maton en 3.03 et je te tiens au courant VincZ

----------

## VinzC

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> EDIT 2 : je viens de réfléchir,  et oui!! et je m'aperçois que mon iceweasel est à la version 3.01 Je passe ce maton en 3.03 et je te tiens au courant VincZ

 

Merci pour ton enquête concernant Gnash.

Ceci dit, loin de moi de vouloir être ingrat mais en bon intégriste que je suis  :Wink:  je me passe assez facilement des sites flash-uniquement; en tous cas, je ne suis pas impatient d'avoir la solution à ce (léger) souci, tu as donc tout le temps. Bon, c'est vrai que les vidéos youtube me manquent un peu mais je vois que les progrès de Gnash, même s'ils sont lents, n'en sont pas moins impressionnants.

----------

## VinzC

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> j'ai trouvé ceci sur le wiki francophone: 

 

```
Pour installer la version Française pour tous les utilisateurs, éditez en tant que root le fichier /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/pref/i18n.conf

Code : Configuration de Firefox en français pour tous les utilisateurs

vi /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/pref/firefox-l10n.js

changez

Fichier : Configuration de Firefox en français pour tous les utilisateurs

pref("general.useragent.locale", "en-US");

contre

Fichier : Configuration de Firefox en français pour tous les utilisateurs

pref("general.useragent.locale", "fr-FR");
```

J'utilise l'extension Locale Switcher. Elle ne m'a jamais fait défaut et fonctionne impec'.

----------

## Mickael

Je viens de passer en 3.03 et je n'ai pas ce problème. Bizarre ton affaire:/ si tu veux des infos en plus, demandes parce que là, je ne sais pas trop où fouiner ...

Mickael.

EDIT : sur le lien de local swither : 

 *Quote:*   

> Historique de version de Locale Switcher
> 
> Firefox (3.0.1)
> 
> Version 2.1 — 23.06.2007 — 3 Ko
> ...

 

----------

## VinzC

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Je viens de passer en 3.03 et je n'ai pas ce problème. Bizarre ton affaire:/ si tu veux des infos en plus, demandes parce que là, je ne sais pas trop où fouiner ...

 

Si tu veux parler du problème du pack de langue français, c'est résolu, comme je l'ai expliqué dans mon deuxième message. Exprimé autrement, c'était dû à la présence d'une extension (un Language Pack) que j'avais installée manuellement dans mon profil. Lorsque Firefox fut disponible dans portage avec prise en charge des témoins LINGUAS, j'ai continué à mettre à niveau l'extension que j'avais installée dans mon profil alors qu'elle était déjà installée par portage.

J'avais pas fait gaffe. En désinstallant cette extension, celle que portage avait installée a pu fonctionner normalement, me donnant les menus et les dialogues en français.

EDIT: Pour l'extension Locale Switcher (v2.1), je peux lire sur le site qu'elle est compatible avec les versions  2.0b2 et 3.0.* de Firefox. Je ne suis pas sûr qu'on ait la même page sous les yeux, c'est possible?...

----------

## Mickael

J'avais pas percuté que tu avais déjà résolu ton problème. En ce qui concerne  ton extension on a bien la même page sous les yeux, mais si tu clic pour télécharger, là ils affichent uniquement une compatibilité avec ff3.01.

Bon je retourne dans ma grotte.

----------

## VinzC

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> J'avais pas percuté que tu avais déjà résolu ton problème. En ce qui concerne  ton extension on a bien la même page sous les yeux, mais si tu clic pour télécharger, là ils affichent uniquement une compatibilité avec ff3.01.
> 
> Bon je retourne dans ma grotte.

 

Ce que je te suggère est sans doute un peu tordu mais si tu installes l'extension sous Firefox 3.0.1 et que tu fais la mise à niveau à la version 3.0.3 ensuite, ça devrait fonctionner. C'est ce que j'ai fait et Firefox n'a même pas bronché.

----------

